# ASK DBSTALK: Are we there yet?



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey Mark,

Are we still on schedule for a release soon? Just curious... Don't mean to sound like a child in the back seat of a car.... :icon_cof:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hang in there eveyone. It's going to be worth the wait. L149 really threw a wrench into everything, but unless something really bad happens, the next release is going to be a night and day difference to what we have now.


----------



## metallicafreak (Jan 20, 2004)

and when?? I am drooling! I am getting a little annoyed at crashes. I have tried to record Harts War 2 times and BOTH time the recording was split.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I really, really wish I could tell you more than "Soon...", but I can't yet until the testing is done.

It should be much sooner, rather than much later...


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Have you received any beta's since 149?


----------



## lex61564 (Feb 10, 2004)

The new more stable system would be welcomed for sure, although I seem to have very little problems with the unit. The sooner we have a more stable 921 the sooner we will have enabled Dishwire and DVHS archiving abilities.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'll let you guys know something when I can. Until then, I've said pretty much what I can.

Except for this little tease, which I'll explain hopefully by the end of this month (especially if someone reminds me here in about 4 weeks): I'm very much looking forward to 2 planets possibly aligning this month - a smaller planet, and a much larger planet...


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'll let you guys know something when I can. Until then, I've said pretty much what I can.
> 
> Except for this little tease, which I'll explain hopefully by the end of this month (especially if someone reminds me here in about 4 weeks): I'm very much looking forward to 2 planets possibly aligning this month - a smaller planet, and a much larger planet...


We appreciate that. Actually, I never asked you the 'when' question (because I know you probably can't disclose that), just if we are still on schedule.

We can still speculate all we want. Let's see here. L149 gave a lot of problems. L149 simply made a fix to the online guide info while they are doing satellite radio testing. If that can cause problems, then there maybe be some issues with producing an extended guide! How about an OTA channel guide. You said two planets aligning, one big one, one small one. Hmmm. I would guess the big planet is 'Earth', and the small one a planetoid, say a satellite. This of course is of course referring to the control link (earth to satellite) to give us OTA guide data. Yea, that's the picture (pun intended) - indeed, a difference like night and day!

If you feed us some more cryptic sentences, I'm sure we can have a good time with it!


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Except for this little tease, which I'll explain hopefully by the end of this month (especially if someone reminds me here in about 4 weeks): I'm very much looking forward to 2 planets possibly aligning this month - a smaller planet, and a much larger planet... [/QUOTE]

Or two companies? One large and one small :eek2: . (disney/dish)?  .


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> 2 planets possibly aligning this month - a smaller planet, and a much larger planet...


Mark
I'm not sure that I want to drive on any roads that you design if you don't know that ANY two objects are ALWAYS aligned. :lol: What's really bad is that it took an electrical engineer to point this out to a civil engineer. 

Sure, go ahead and try to convince me that this was an April Fools day joke just to see if we were paying attention.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jim, you know of course, though, that perspective affects perceived alignment, so to be more precise in my statement, from our (ie 921 owners) perspective, when the smaller and larger planets align, things become potentially very good...

Has nothing to do with companies...it's all about the way things are named...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Must have something to do with the equinox.

Anyway, I just spoke to my Echostar rep on another subject and asked about the 921 release. She is now saying that 921's will be released "at the end of this month".... "maybe". I don't know if she actually knows anything or not though.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

David_Levin said:


> Have you received any beta's since 149?


Take a wild guess.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> Have you received any beta's since 149?


If L149 is threw a wrench into things, it is pretty easy to imagine that they have had successive builds since their L148 beta test build. Especially, since we were told the next release was likely to be called L180.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have in other threads posted that I'm currently suffering through the same L146/L147/L149 problems that the rest of you are. I was testing L148 for almost 2 weeks before getting targetted with L149 just like everyone else and taking a giant leap backwards...

Not for much longer though...and then not for much longer for the rest of the 921 community either...


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Jim, you know of course, though, that perspective affects perceived alignment, so to be more precise in my statement, from our (ie 921 owners) perspective, when the smaller and larger planets align, things become potentially very good...
> 
> Has nothing to do with companies...it's all about the way things are named...


Aha! I knew I could trick you into telling us more. My diabolic plan worked. Everybody knows planets are round and so are the satellite dishes. All we have to do is replace the smaller dishes with 48" dishes and all of the 921 problems will disappear! :hurah:

Oh, wait. I already have a 48" dish.  Maybe if I put up a 6' dish. Yeah, that's it! A 6' dish for everybody!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, what I'm really saying is that as soon as Man steps foot on Mars, the 921 will be working perfectly! :lol:


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> No, what I'm really saying is that as soon as Man steps foot on Mars, the 921 will be working perfectly! :lol:


One small step for man..... One GIANT leap for the 921, like day and night even!


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Why, are the Martians going to be programming this box? I've heard of outsourcing, but this is just going too far! You know what they say: too many Martians spoil the program. Or is that: Too many martinis spoil the programmer?


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Jim, you know of course, though, that perspective affects perceived alignment, so to be more precise in my statement, from our (ie 921 owners) perspective, when the smaller and larger planets align, things become potentially very good...
> 
> Has nothing to do with companies...it's all about the way things are named...


I don't know how large and small planets aligning have anything to do with this,
but what about "NAME BASED RECORDING"? . And what about L180 coming this week? !pride


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

FWIW, my cable Motorola 6208 has the TV Guide search program. It ain't as good as TiVo's but it is an improvement over what we have now. If this is where Dish is heading, we'll be happy.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark, are we getting close enough to smell her perfume? :hurah: Or is she in the next block over.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Who, the Martian?  :lol:


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Who, the Martian?  :lol:


The finicky s/w (must be female)  ...


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

ggw2000 said:


> The finicky s/w (must be female)  ...


Well, "s/w" means "some ... woman" don't it?


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

FarNorth said:


> FWIW, my cable Motorola 6208 has the TV Guide search program.


Hi Far
Did you get the GCI HD cable box? If so, what do you think of it compared to the Scientific Alantic?


----------

